
Staff US Congress voting options during Covid19 [pdf] - dr_dshiv
https://rules.house.gov/sites/democrats.rules.house.gov/files/StaffReport_VotingOptions.pdf
======
anigbrowl
_By far the best option is to use the existing House rules and current
practices_

Good grief. The fact that the US Congress doesn't already have a contingency
plan ready for this extremity is a dereliction of duty and the sign of a
failed state - one that believes in the magic of its own customary behaviors
rather than any practical considerations.

I mean, one of the planes on 9-11 was intended to hit the US Congress. You'd
think that would have been sufficient motivation to dust off cold war-era
continuity plans and reimagine them for the possible catastrophes of a new era
but instead the USA has opted to institutionalize its sclerosis to the point
of ossification.

The USA is becoming a failed state in near real time. I'm sure that statement
will seem hyperbolic to many readers but I think most of you have little
conception of just how abruptly institutions can collapse.

